# Toshiba Config Free program not working



## geekincalif (Aug 26, 2005)

I just bought a Toshiba notebook with XP home edition installed. I am using it as a wireless notebook with a LinKsys router. Everything works fine except for the Config Free program which came installed on the Toshiba. I have wireless access to the internet without any problem. I have called Toshiba support three times so far but they can't seem to be of any help. 
When I turn on the Config Free program, I get an error message that my wireless communication switch is not turned on even though it is turned on. The program starts fine, the blue radar screen loads but I cannot see any networks on it and it tells me that the wireless lan is (disable)...sic.
The program worked perfectly for two days at the beginning but has not worked since. I keep getting an error message.
If anyone has any suggestions to why it tells me that my switch is off and ways to fix it, I would really appreciate it. :up:


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

what's config free supposed to do, let you use other folks wi-fi?


----------



## geekincalif (Aug 26, 2005)

You can find out all about it at:

http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/ebtext.to?page=configfree


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

yeah it looks like you're trying to pirate a wi-fi signal wherever you happen to be, airport, hotel, resort, etc.

that used to be easy to do, now you need to subscribe or be staying in the hotel.

i notice you don't mention trying to contact your isp about the problem.


----------



## geekincalif (Aug 26, 2005)

I had no idea before that Toshiba was in the business of helping people pirate wi fi signals...  Obviously you have no idea what you are writing about. This is a program that comes installed on Toshiba notebooks. I have made three calls to Toshiba support. It's up to level 2 and am waiting for them to call me back.
Please do a google check on the product next time before asking questions so you won't end up confirming your less than stellar brain activity.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

to paraphrase: from your link.
Search for wireless devices to locate wireless device information and to easily display ad-hoc networks nearby.

whose networks are you trying to see other than the one thru your router?

my wireless laptops can roam if i'm out playing, i can see other nets but still can't access them.


----------



## geekincalif (Aug 26, 2005)

bearone2 said:


> to paraphrase: from your link.
> Search for wireless devices to locate wireless device information and to easily display ad-hoc networks nearby.
> 
> whose networks are you trying to see other than the one thru your router?
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------

It's nice that you are playing. I need this program so it can remembers all my various settings when I am at my offices and at home.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

you're blowing smoke.

I CAN READ. i went to the site. so it makes it easy to switch from a wired/wireless environment.

this says it all:
Search for wireless devices to locate wireless device information and to easily display ad-hoc networks nearby.


----------



## geekincalif (Aug 26, 2005)

bearone2 said:


> you're blowing smoke.
> 
> I CAN READ. i went to the site. so it makes it easy to switch from a wired/wireless environment.
> 
> ...


It would have been nice if you could have inquired about this program before starting to make all types of wild accusations. Next time, if you can't help, just make sure to stay out of the way and leave the space for those who can help me.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I also have Toshiba laptop with config free pre installed and it's the biggest load or rubbish I have ever found

I had no end of wireless problems with it so uninstalled it and used the XP inbuilt configuration utilty otherwise I had exactly the same problem as you had

as far as I can tell, it seems to be some clash between XP & the toshiba utility, however that doesn't help your problem if you use different connections frequently, even though I have a lap top I rarely if ever use it outside the house so have no need for the config free utitilty and using it did cause me problems

the only advice I can offer is to turn off the M$ wireless config utiliuty and see if that helps but I can say you are not alone with this problem


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

bearone2 said:


> you're blowing smoke.
> 
> I CAN READ. i went to the site. so it makes it easy to switch from a wired/wireless environment.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you refrain from commenting about what you don't know and avoid suggesting that the poster is trying to commit illegal acts when he isn't


----------



## geekincalif (Aug 26, 2005)

dvk01 said:


> I also have Toshiba laptop with config free pre installed and it's the biggest load or rubbish I have ever found
> 
> I had no end of wireless problems with it so uninstalled it and used the XP inbuilt configuration utilty otherwise I had exactly the same problem as you had
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your help and your email. If I find a solution to this problem I will post it here. If it does not work, I will do as you have and use the XP inbuilt configuration.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

geekincalif said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It's nice that you are playing. I need this program so it can remembers all my various settings when I am at my offices and at home.


if you had mentioned this when i 1st responded, it would have helped.

when i see in the link you posted, that it's a program to access "ad-hoc" sites, it sounds questionable and you did nothing to clarify what you/software were doing until this post.

sorry but i'm not a mind reader.

the software i use allows me to save umteen wireless sites if i choose to, encrypting all or none.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

dvk01 said:


> I would suggest you refrain from commenting about what you don't know and avoid suggesting that the poster is trying to commit illegal acts when he isn't


if you ask questions, i did in my 2nd post, and get bogus/vague answers it makes me wonder what is being hidden.

his last post clarified what had been asked earlier but had not answered.


----------



## techswing (Feb 25, 2008)

Flash has to be activated for radar to work


----------

